# Good Trading Course



## badmarty (6 June 2007)

Could anyone recomend a good trading course to do?


----------



## tech/a (6 June 2007)

What do you want from the course?

Do you wish to gain knowledge on how to trade technically?
OR
A specific type/style of trading?
OR
How to trade profitably regardless of trading style.
OR
Developement of your own trading plan/System.
OR 
All of the above---?

One on one?
Web based?
Class room style?


----------



## UPKA (6 June 2007)

there are no better "trading course" than you experience it urself, if u have no idea how the market works, few good books always help, then start experimenting it urself. alot of courses r there r expensive and useless, pretty much telling u what u already know. and i find forums like this really help as well.


----------



## professor_frink (6 June 2007)

badmarty said:


> Could anyone recomend a good trading course to do?




hi badmarty, welcome to ASF

You could spend some time looking through the threads here- there has been plenty of discussion about quite a few different courses. Should help you find some that may interest you


----------



## badmarty (7 June 2007)

Thanks for your response guys. I have been trading for about 2 years now so what I was really after is to take my trading a step higher and see if anyone has done any course that they found really usefull and informative, it doesnt matter what type it was. So I guess I was just looking for a bit of feedback.


----------

